# JTR Speakers...



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

Greeting folks,
I'll be in Pascagoula tomorrow for the JTR Speaker Show. I'll post some comments and pics tomorrow...hopefully if you are close to Pascagoula, you will join us!...


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

mobileusa said:


> Greeting folks,
> I'll be in Pascagoula tomorrow for the JTR Speaker Show. I'll post some comments and pics tomorrow...hopefully if you are close to Pascagoula, you will join us!...


Those are some nice speakers for sure. Have fun.


----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually I meant to say next Saturday...it's goimg to be interesting...


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

JTR owner here, full set of 3 quintuple 8's and 2 captivators powered by an ep2500 and 4000...

Interested in hearing your input.


----------

